# etre censé



## sà85

Bonjour tout le monde!!!
Il y a une expression que j'adore en français qui est "Je suis censée faire/dire qqch" du coup je le dit très souvent et quand je parle italien je me trouve coincée; même étant italienne je n'arrive pas à trouver un bon équivalent.
Est-ce que quelqu'un à des suggestions?
Merci beaucoup
Sara


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sara,
J'ai l'impression qu'en Italie vous dites plus souvent quelque chose comme "Ma cosa dovrei fare/dire, secondo te?".


----------



## sà85

Ca on le dit c'est sur mais ce n'est pas du tout du tout la même chose!!! Il manque tout le côté de l'obligation morale (ou d'autre type) que l'expression française transmet!!! Il doit y avoir une autre expression c'est sur!!!
=)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Sà  

Je suis d'accord avec Matou  (... ciao Matou! ) 

Par exemple: "Je ne suis pas sûre de savoir ce que je suis censée de faire!" "Non sono sicura di sapere cosa ci si aspetterebbe da me!" ... mais  "Non sono sicura di sapere cosa dovrei fare/dire": rien de plus naturel


----------



## Corsicum

Quand il y a la notion d’obligation il me semble que « tenuto » pourrait correspondre mais je ne connais pas les nuances de l’Italien ?
En Français suivant le contexte on pourrait avoir les équivalents suivants : 
_Je suis tenue de faire/dire qqch _
_Je suis supposée faire/dire qqch_
_Je me dois de faire/dire qqch _
_J’ai l’obligation de faire/dire qqch _
_Je dois tenir compte/prendre en compte_


----------



## sà85

La soluzione di Corsicum mi piace molto anche se in realtà ha una  sfumatura leggermente diversa in italiano (cosi come penso in francese).
Je suis tenue de = sono tenuta a

Mentre in je suis supposé de c'é già l'idea che "dovrei comportarmi in un certo modo ma per un certo motivo no lo faro'"
O mi sbaglio?
Comunque grazie mille a tutti!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao amici,

"Je suis censé faire" (cf. CNRTL QUI e Synomymie QUI) significa semplicemente che tutti si aspettano che io faccia qualcosa. Comunque, non c'è nessun obbligo per me, si tratta semplicemente di probabilità. Il significato di "je suis censé" è perfettamente identico a quello di "je suis supposé". Per esempio, "nul n'est censé ignorer la loi" = "nul n'est supposé ignorer la loi", non vuol dire che tutti debbano sapere la legge, solo che saranno trattati come se la conoscessero. Meno male!


> Mentre in "je suis supposée (de)" c'è già l'idea che "dovrei comportarmi in un certo modo ma per un certo motivo no lo farò".
> O mi sbaglio?



Ti sbagli, Sara: non implica che tu lo faccia o no, solo che tu sappia cosa gli altri aspettano da te.

Saluti a tutti.


----------



## sà85

Capito!!! Quindi siamo comunque d'accordo che "sono tenuta a" abbia un significato leggermente diverso no? Perché a me fa proprio pensare a qualcosa che sono obbligata a fare! Usero' l'altra soluzione allora!!!
grazie mille a tutti!!!


----------



## matoupaschat

Certo, "sono tenuta a", "je suis tenue de" = obbligo.


----------



## Paquita

Dans un tout autre contexte : On vient de m'informer que mon mari a eu un accident de voiture sur l'autoroute à 50 km d'ici alors qu'il était censé être à une réunion de travail avec ses collègues de bureau dans la ville où nous habitons.

Il n'y a là aucune obligation. Il aurait dû y être ...  s'il avait dit la vérité. 

Comme dit Matou 





> cosa gli altri aspettano da te.


:


----------



## Corsicum

Je suis d’accord avec vous pour les cas mentionnés mais il y a un point qui me semble délicat pour certain contextes ou il y a obligation formelle qu’il faut traduire sans ambiguïté, comme par exemple :
_Il s’avère après contrôle que c’est précisément ce médecin qui était censé assurer la garde._
_Lors de l’accident la procédure mentionne que le pilote à ce moment précis était censé passer en mode manuel. _
_Certain parents n’assument plus, il sont pourtant censés éduquer leurs enfants._
_Chaque contribuable est censé faire une déclaration d’impôt, il est tenu de le faire._
_On est censé effectuer un contrôle technique de son véhicule, on est tenu de le faire._
_ _
Quand le contexte désigne une obligation évidente « censé » semble introduire la notion de consensus, les faits sont établis et reconnus, il est de notoriété publique que… 
Je peux me tromper pour le Français et je suis bien incapable de me prononcer pour une traduction.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Corsi,

D'accord avec toi que dans certaines expressions c'est l'obligation qui prime, mais il me semblait important d'expliquer à Sara que la plupart du temps ce n'est pas dans ce sens-là qu'on l'utilise dans la conversation. Et même dans ce fameux "nul n'est censé ignorer la loi", on ne peut supposer sérieusement que nous sommes tous obligés de connaitre la loi, sinon tout le monde serait en prison, à commencer par les avocats et les magistrats...

Stammi bene!


----------



## Corsicum

Merci Matou pour ces précisions.
Je crois avoir compris le pourquoi de ma différence d’interprétation, en fait cela vient de l’usage que j’en faisais essentiellement dans le domaine de l’écrit juridique ou il revêt souvent le sens d’obligation. Je l’utilise beaucoup moins souvent dans le langage courant.


----------

